# [B]Hasegawa Saab Draken[/B]



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hasegawa Saab Draken*

This is one of my all time favorite looking jets. It went operational in the mid 1950s and loos like it could tangle with the new stuff. Better looking than their cars by a mile.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Swedes do make beautiful planes. Nice build!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous.
Strangely enough, the company I work for made an electronics pod for military jets about 5 years ago, and we got a private company to test it in flight. The jet they hung it under? One of those^! I was surprised as hell. I was expecting a privately owned L39, maybe, but I didn't know anybody had a privately owned Draken.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looks good! What's the scale and kit manufacturer?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who's the manufacturer of the _*Hasegawa *_Saab Draken, you ask?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Nemorosus said:


> Looks good! What's the scale and kit manufacturer?


The scale is 1/48th and of course the manufacturer is Hasegawa. This boxing also has markings for a camo version but it doesn't even have sidewinders for a weapons loadout. The instructions refer you to one of the Hasegawa weapons sets.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Ha, Got me there. Gotta read and retain the subject line and not get distracted.

Still, nice job!


----------

